# How heavy is Roland Cloud compared U-he Repro and Diva?



## JPQ (Aug 4, 2020)

How heavy is Roland Cloud compared U-he Repro and Diva?


----------



## EvilDragon (Aug 4, 2020)

They're not very well optimized, they take even more CPU sometimes. And they don't have dynamic voice allocation so all voices constantly use CPU even if they're not playing.


----------



## JPQ (Aug 5, 2020)

EvilDragon said:


> They're not very well optimized, they take even more CPU sometimes. And they don't have dynamic voice allocation so all voices constantly use CPU even if they're not playing.


Sounds really bad even few others from another company are very heavy i think this company is plugin bontigue but i talk one which made oberheim adn knifonium (i hope there is not typo) softsynths. and i liked some jv1080 pads and such. and of course analog emulations.
And i dont have room and money real hardware.


----------



## vitocorleone123 (Aug 8, 2020)

I think the Roland ones are generally above average, so to some being very good sounding.

The Cloud is, to me, total crap. I have a fast computer and a gigabit Internet connection, and my DAW takes multiples of time to open files with even just 2 or 3 of the Roland plugins. I tried it for a day and uninstalled it and deleted my account. Unacceptable. And I like Roland synths and even own the SE-02.


----------



## JPQ (Aug 9, 2020)

vitocorleone123 said:


> I think the Roland ones are generally above average, so to some being very good sounding.
> 
> The Cloud is, to me, total crap. I have a fast computer and a gigabit Internet connection, and my DAW takes multiples of time to open files with even just 2 or 3 of the Roland plugins. I tried it for a day and uninstalled it and deleted my account. Unacceptable. And I like Roland synths and even own the SE-02.


What you recommend analog modelling if we dont count U-he Repro,and Diva.


----------



## vitocorleone123 (Aug 9, 2020)

Synapse Audio The Legend and Obsession.
XILS synths
TAL U NO LX v2
Plugin Alliance bx_oberhausen (but only when on sale <$50)

I'm sure there's more, but those come to mind first, after U-He.


----------



## EvilDragon (Aug 9, 2020)

vitocorleone123 said:


> TAL U NO LX v2



And of course BassLine-101, and TAL-MOD is also quite great.


----------



## Pier (Aug 11, 2020)

EvilDragon said:


> TAL-MOD is also quite great



It's my new favorite synth. I love it.

It's simple, but powerful enough to do all sorts of things and it sounds _:chef kiss:_


----------

